# Tasha the Rough Collie



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

I've posted photos of my dog here and there, but I figured I'd go ahead and make a thread for her. 

For the first bunch of photos I figured I'd show you the trouble we go through to go on our daily walk. 

First, we have to face the mighty front door, an obstacle of great power.


















Once we get past that, we have to make it to the car. Tasha made it, but I had to lock the mighty front door, which takes a minute or two if it's feeling obstinate. So Tasha fell asleep waiting on me(she power naps frequently).









Riding in the car makes her thirsty:









Are we there yet?









Finally we arrive (a whole three and a half miles later-it's a lifetime!) and it's freedom!



























Going back to the car:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a pretty girl! I'm jealous of your beach.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl. I love the happy face "Lassie pose" on the rock.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

You have my dream dog


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Such a great looking Collie!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

she's beautiful. My childhood dog was a collie "Rusty" still cry for that dog lol lol .. always a special breed.......


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Aw she's gorgeous, she reminds me of Lassie!


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like Tasha's coat, it's not quite as abundant as the rough collies I've seen. If I had a collie I'd love for it to have a coat like Tasha's.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Great pics and I like how you tell the story of the pics. Your dog is beautiful.

I love how international this forum is. There are people from all over the world posting in this thread.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I love collies <3 she's beautiful!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your dog's story. I loved the humor you incorporated in your story. your dog is beautiful. When the kids were growing up, we had a rough collie, to this day many years later, they still talk about that dog.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks, all!  

Tasha is my first Rough Collie (first pure bred for that matter!), she's an amazing dog. I love her temperament and personality, and if it weren't for the coat, I would get another Collie in a flash! haha! Professional grooming is expensive so I care for her coat myself. It's really not that bad grooming wise, for the most part I just have to spend a few minutes a day running a brush through her fur and checking for knots. And shedding isn't a huge issue unless she's blowing coat, maybe twice a year. I am very thankful her coat isn't as abundant as other Collies! However her undercoat is actually really thick and in the summer she overheats easily, so I have to keep a close eye on her when I take her on walks, even at the beach when she splashes in the water. I let it grow out in the winter, but once spring arrives the weather gets hot and humid (summer is worse!) so I'm going to shave her belly and give her a contour trim. I've found this helps her tremendously. Then she'll look like the photo below where she is howling.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

We keep Toby's belly shaved. It really does help out in the heat.

You could always get a smooth coat...


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Rowdy, I've thought of that and the smooth collies are on my list (it's pretty long!), however I'm thinking next dog may be a Saluki, if possible. Basically it depends on what my life circumstances are and what is readily available at the time I'm looking for next dog what breed I get. The main thing is I don't really want another double coated breed, so they're lower on the list than single coated breeds.



Last week I took Tasha to the park for a photo shoot. The day did not go well. At first the sun was out and the park was almost deserted. The sprinklers were going, spritzing the freshly planted flower beds. I decided it would be cool to have a photo of her sitting in front of the flower beds with the sprinklers in the background because the drops of water were shining in the sun and the area looked all shimmery. However three things happened at once against my favor. A busload of tourists showed up, loud and excited at being in the beautiful park. They grabbed Tasha's attention and she refused to look at me. Then she got spritzed by a sprinkler, which startled her and she grew wary of the sprinklers behind her. Then the sun disappeared. This is the picture that resulted:








I's 'ok' but nothing close to what I had in mind when I sat her down. 

I took around 115 photos that day and only a few of them came out decently, mainly because she thought the tourists needed to be watched very carefully, so she's never looking at me in any of the photos! haha! These are the better ones, the first one is my absolute favorite. 






















































Apparently I have too many images, so I have to break this into two posts.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

After awhile I gave up trying to take her attention away from tourists and so took her down to the pond area. No tourists were down there because the lilies and other flowers around the pond are not in bloom yet. I figured she needed a break anyway. Once we got down there we got close to the edge of the pond so Tasha could get a drink. However, we both misjudged the water level, which was actually a foot above, seeping into the grass around the pond. So we both ended up slipping into the water. Tasha was startled so she just sat there for a bit to figure out what happened while I took her photo, heh payback! But then she wanted to go swimming...


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

She's so pretty  Love the photos.

My list of possible breeds is pretty long too, and thanks to this thread I just added rough collie to it


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

What a gorgeous girl! I love your pictures too! Does she go everywhere with you? 

My husband isn't quite as into bringing our dog everywhere. I see nothing wrong with it. I told him he has no choice when we go visit family this August. They are on a beach and I want to bring her.

I can't wait to get my girl. She's a rough collie too. In fact, I'm going to go pick her up in about an hour!


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks! 

It depends on where I'm going if she goes with me, but generally, yes I take her with me whenever I can. She always goes with me to visit my parents, and to the bank or other downtown errands (depending on time of day) because it's a lot of walking and I need the company.  I have been tempted to take her with me to Carrefour (similar to Walmart, only bigger)but she'd have to be in a cart and I don't think she'd like that! haha! They have 'pet carts' set aside and marked at Carrefour for people who bring their pets, otherwise they can't come in or have to stay in the 'doggie hotel'(crates that are too small for Tasha!). 

Congrats on your new puppy! <3


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is beyond beautiful! I love rough collies. I actually think they are my favorite of all the collies .


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a beauty! The weather there looks awesome.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> What a beauty! The weather there looks awesome.


I agree thanks for sharing with us/


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl! She's definitely got that "collie dignity" even when she's wet.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

The photos are gorgeous , especially love the ones next to the wild flowers..


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

You're making me want to get my rough collie even more (which should be almost impossible lol), but I can't until next year when we'll be financially stable  ugh being responsible sucks


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I feel you kcomstock, there are so many chinese cresteds in need of homes around here and i can't have any


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks all!  I think she's awesome too! Very good introduction to the Rough Collie. After I got her I joined a Rough Collie page on Facebook to learn more about the breed and a lot of people say their Collies are very barky, which surprised me because Tasha rarely ever barks(which is one thing I really like about her!), and many of them have Collies with fur so thick it's amazing the dogs can even move(but they are adorable!). As often as I complain about her coat, it's really not that bad. Just a five minute brush through a day and I'm done. Takes a tad longer if I find a tangle. 

The weather here has been up and down this past week. The day I went on the photo shoot at the park it was nice and sunny and breezy but then got cloudy and by evening was very chilly. The next day was very overcast and cold, then it was warm and breezy again, and today I had the doors and windows open this morning, but now they're all closed and I have my heater on.  

Yesterday Tasha did find a new friend when we went on our walk.  Usually the dogs she runs into like to play 'bitey face!' and 'wrestlemania!', but she prefers to play 'chasemethenichaseyou!' This new pup really liked to run and play chase so they had a good time together. 

Yay, a fun chase game!!









Waiting for Tasha to stop spazzing out and join us.









"I'm back! letsgoplaychasesomemorethisissofun!!!!!!"









Sniff break.


----------

